# Clarification about Health Insurance needed



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello,

a quick recap on my situation. I've been resident in the NL for almost 4 months. My plan is that if I don't find work before July, I'll leave the country.

I haven't signed for Health Insurance yet and I want to wait until I get a job.

At the beginning of my stay I contacted independer.nl and they came out with this reply:


> Als u in Nederland komt, bent u verplicht zich te verzekeren. U wordt dan ook verzekerd op de dag dat u bent ingeschreven in Nederland. U heeft vier maanden de tijd om dit te doen, maar de ingangsdatum is dan dus de datum dat u bent ingeschreven. *Doet u dit niet binnen vier maanden, dan krijgt u een boete van de CVZ (College Voor Zorgverzekeringen*)


However now the site of the CVZ has changed into:
Zorginstituut Nederland

On this page:
Niet langer onverzekerd

I seem to understand that you first receive a letter from the CVZ and then you have 3 months to pay and you only get a fine if you don't do it within this period.

And also:


> *U krijgt geen bericht als:
> u zich bij een Nederlandse gemeente heeft laten uitschrijven vanwege verhuizing naar het buitenland*.


That is, if I leave the country and de-register from the Gemeente, I won't receive any letter.

Does anybody have a clue? Have things changed in the last 3 months?

Thanks


----------



## Matrix123 (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't think the time counts from when you receive the letter - I would err on the side of caution and count the time from when you arrive unless you find anything which suggests otherwise.


----------



## Giselle-Expats (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi, I'd just to ask if we certainly have three months from the day of your arrival in Netherlands to get the insurance? Because I recently bought one on my start of my third month living here but the insurance company billed me from the date of my arrival in Holland. Is that right? Is that fair? Don't I have three months to get started with insurance? I'm so confused. thanks.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

You have to register within 4 months but the charges start from day 1. You can't stay in the Netherlands without insurance. If you have an insurance abroad the contact the agency with proof of insurance and tickets will be waived/refunded.


----------

